# Remington 742 woodsmaster 30-06



## fldeerhunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi does anyone have a Remington 742 Woodsmaster 30-06 and have stories about it they would like to share i just got one and was a little concerned about accuracy and how reliable it is. Also have you ever had to use more than the first shot or would a bolt work for deer hunting. (50-200 yard shots are the norm) Thanks


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 14, 2014)

My friend has had a 742 in '06 for 30 years or better. He didn't have a single problem with it until a few years ago. Had a smith replace some springs and clean it real good and it still runs like a champ. He's taken deer from 20 to 250 yards with it with no problems. It is plenty accurate and it is plenty reliable provided you take care of it.

His son has a 7400 in '06 and I have a 7400 in 270 as well. they are all very well built, very reliable rifles.

Also, as far as the gun being a bolt, lever, semi-auto or single shot, it doesn't matter. They'll all work on deer. The fellers ability pulling the trigger is what matters most.


----------



## one hogman (Jun 14, 2014)

I have had several in early years and a 7400, they can work great at times and jam like crazy others,  the magazine is critical as well as keeping the chamber clean and rust free, after having a 7400 lock up on me a few years ago, in a swamp with hogs all around me while on the ground with one foot in a surgical boot and no way to climb. I will never own another semi auto rifle except the AR or Garand/ M14 type action. IMO stick with bolt actions for most deer hunting.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 14, 2014)

We have a 742 (06) and a 7400 in (.308).

Shoot it, clean it, and hunt. At the end of season let a smith clean gas system and it'll treat ya great for years.

Stories my brother killed 3 does at 225yds across the pasture.
My dad killed his first with a .308.

Both the 165gr corelokts, nothing fancy just great woods guns.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ps . When you go to close the bolt. Let that thing slam for a solid action lock up. I've had some not fire for a bad bolt engagement.


----------



## blt152 (Jun 14, 2014)

I use to work in a pawn shop/gun store and saw many of the Remington autos including the 742. Drop the magazine and lock the bolt open so you can inspect the inside of the receiver. You will see some wear marks in the receiver from the bolt traveling rearward during the firing cycle. If these marks are excessively deep in the receiver you are headed for some cycling problems. It is normal to have some marking but the excessively deep marks are no good. The 742 is an old mainstay from the Remington line of autos and has earned a good reputation in the deer woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have one that is a "safe queen". It's a great shooting single shot.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 14, 2014)

My dad's main rifle is a 742. Never had a problem with it for over 30 years and it is very accurate.


----------



## Weehadkee (Jun 14, 2014)

*Rem 742 30-06 has been GREAT gun*

I've had my Rem 742 for about 30 years and have killed more white tails than I've kept count of from ranges of 25 - 175 yards.   The gun has always been dead on accurate regardless of whether shooting core locts or ballistic tips (which I've predominately used for the past 15 yrs. 145 - 165 grains can get you up in the 2900 - 31000 fps range depending on make and quality).  It has phenomenal knock down power and I've also taken care to clean it and keep the action lubricated with top quality cleaners and gun oils.

Take care of yours and it won't let you down - it's a solid gun!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Bought a Rem 742 BDL in 30-06 in 1970 and started handloading
for it in 1975.....

150gr to 220 gr bullets and NO PROBLEMS..

Killed countless deer East and West Coast, and about yr 2000 
I replaced the wood stock with a black synthetic stock to reduce
carry weight and preserve the wood stock...
Good guns IMO, but need the gas system cleaned and bolt rails
cleaned and lubed to prolong long term use.....

Never worried about MOA type accuracy as the 742 is an auto
type weapon and does not have the type accuracy designed into
a bolt  rifle,,,,,
My go to gun when I think i might need a quick 2nd shot,,,


----------



## moodman (Jun 14, 2014)

My dad calls his a jam-a-matic!!!


----------



## marknga (Jun 14, 2014)

In 1976 my grandfather gave me a 742 30.06 to me. He had just won it in a raffle and immediately gave it to this 16 year old. I killed a bunch of deer with, still shoot it every couple of years but it stays in the safe now. I hope it stays in the family forever. 
I called it my Georgia Redneck Deer Hunter Special:
Remington 30.06 with a Tasco 4x scope on see-thru mounts.

One of my most treasured items.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jun 14, 2014)

Bought a 742 of this forum in 2007, at first no problems, then it started to jam, bought a new clip and the problem went away.  Very dependable gun after that.  Killed 17 deer with it in six years.  Then last year I bought an A-bolt.  Don't know if I will ever hunt with the 742 again.  Love the accuracy of my A-bolt over the 742.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2014)

The secret to all semi-autos is keep them clean, clean. At the end of the season take it to a gunsmith and have him break it down and clean it good.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 14, 2014)

marknga said:


> I called it my Georgia Redneck Deer Hunter Special:



Sorry, you're mistaken about that.  A true Georgia Redneck Deer Hunter Special is a .22 magnum with a mag light taped to the barrel with plastic electrical tape.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Sorry, you're mistaken about that.  A true Georgia Redneck Deer Hunter Special is a .22 magnum with a mag light taped to the barrel with plastic electrical tape.




Or a single barrel shotgun with a rung 8 shot. 

Most folks nowadays wont have a clue what that is. I can guarantee to just how deadly they were.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2014)

To me, the Remington Woodsmaster Model 742, 30-06 caliber would make a good boat anchor and nothing more.  I bought two of them brand new and after my experiences with this gun, I would not pay $.02 for a train load of them.  I sold one of them still in the original box, unfired, and I was glad when I did.  I finally got rid of the first one and then I was a really happy camper.


Buy yourself a slingshot instead because it never jams or has a weird flier on any follow-up shots.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2014)

The 742 is a classic deer rifle, and have millions of deer to their credit. Second only in popularity through the years to the lever-action .30/30 as a eastern woods gun. My son killed his first deer with one, dead-center heart shot at 100 yards.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 15, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Sorry, you're mistaken about that.  A true Georgia Redneck Deer Hunter Special is a .22 magnum with a mag light taped to the barrel with plastic electrical tape.



Not nowadays. I can't find any 22 mags.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a Remington 740 in 30:06 that was given to me. It was in pretty bad shape with some rust on the outside of the barrel.

I chopped it to the carbine length and recrowned it, took it completely apart and cleaned everything. I put a Remington lighter trigger spring and a scope.

It needed a new magazine to function reliably but it shoots every time now. I rarely hunt with a rifle anymore but this one is sighted in at 200 yards and it will keep all the shots inside 2" which is good enough for me.


----------



## glynr329 (Jun 15, 2014)

Keep it clean it is a deadly weapon.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Or a single barrel shotgun with a rung 8 shot.
> 
> Most folks nowadays wont have a clue what that is. I can guarantee to just how deadly they were.



I know exactly what you talking about nic have rung a few in the past gotta make do sometimes


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 15, 2014)

The rich folks had them when I was a boy


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Or a single barrel shotgun with a rung 8 shot.
> 
> Most folks nowadays wont have a clue what that is. I can guarantee to just how deadly they were.



ive done this b4, grabbed bird shot when i got out of the truck by mistake, my stepdad taught me this trick when i was 14,


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the 742 in the 30.06 and the .243. Only problem I've had was the 30.06 would jam when shooting 125 gr bullets.I started shooting the 150gr and the problem went away.It's been many years since shooting the 30.06 but i'm sure it's ready to perform at anytime.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jun 16, 2014)

Longest shot I have ever made on a deer was with a 742 Woodsmaster....LOL......271 yards w/ laser range finder....could I make the shot a second time with same gun....I think not...
Actually it was quite accurate for many years. I think between me and my dad using it we wore the rifling in the barrel out....BUT.....I never had a problem with the gun jamming on me. 

Couple tips:

keep the action clean (important)
use only Remington magazines
NEVER store the magazines loaded ( may weaken spring )


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a 243 in the closet that was mine and my brother's first rifle. It worked okay for a few years and that was it. It is a paper weight now, a single shot at best. I can tell you what it will do, is make you appreciate the heck out of a browning bar lol


----------



## scottfmcclure (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought one back in the 70s. It jamed the 2nd year I owned it.I sold it and got a bolt-action that I still use to this day.To each his own!


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 17, 2014)

My Dad has one.  But it's chambered for. 308.

Been a great rifle.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a few old Remington 742's in 30.06 caliber.
Accurate, powerful, and reliable.

They are notorious for jamming, HOWEVER, if you don't have a worn out unit AND keep it clean, they are great.

In fact, I like my old beat up 742 for the woods better than some of my high end rifles.  Can't beat the accuracy and OOPS, i dropped it in the dirt doesn't really bother me vs dropping a nice Browning BAR.

good luck.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 17, 2014)

My Daddy bought mine in 1962 and hunted with it for 20 years and then gave it too me. I hunted another 25 with it.  Mine loved oil and as long as it was well oiled, it never jammed.  There is no telling how many deer fell to the gun. My Kids gave me a new Rem 700 a few years ago.  The 742 is now in the gun cabinet to be handed down.    I am 54 years old and only had 3 rifles that I deer hunted with on a regular basis.


----------



## 7mmMag (Jun 17, 2014)

We always called the 742 a jam master then the 7400 was named a master jammer. After owning both in 30-06. I definitely appreciate my bar.


----------



## DeoVindice (Jun 19, 2014)

7mmMag said:


> We always called the 742 a jam master then the 7400 was named a master jammer. After owning both in 30-06. I definitely appreciate my bar.



Gotta love the BAR. Been hunting with my BAR .270 for 26 years and never one jam. Accurate as all get out and reliable as any rifle ever made. Built like a tank. Just bought another one, a near mint condition 1986 model in 30/06. Always wanted another one in 30/06 and I cannot wait to take my first deer with it. 

My uncle has a 742 in 30/06 that he killed a slew of deer with over the years. Not sure if he ever had problems with it jamming although they have the reputation for it. I can only relate to what I have seen first hand, and what I have seen is a lot of venison on the ground from my uncle's 742. And I'm certain he took that thing up the creek and over the mountain many times.


----------



## shane256 (Jun 19, 2014)

I had a 742 in .30-06. There was a run of them that had an extractor problem and there was a recall, IIRC. Mine had the extractor problem. It was effectively a single shot rifle. It'd fire and stovepipe every brass, I'd have to manually cycle it before I could fire again. It didn't start out that way... it was fine but IIRC, the extractor metal was too soft and over time it would wear/bend. I didn't keep it too much longer after that but it did put a number of deer in the freezer and my biggest mount on the wall.


----------



## old florida gator (Jun 21, 2014)

shot placement is the key to success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cpanic222 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have one that has been in my family since the 70's. I like it, I shoot it open sights.  I use it when I am hunting really thick stuff. Before I took the scope off of it it would hold a 1" group at 200. My uncle that is a gunsmith told me I was dang lucky to have a semi auto that would do that.


----------



## Dylan_Pope (Jun 25, 2014)

Its not a ''Woods Master'' its a ''Jam Master''.


----------



## shane256 (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh yeah... just remembered that my uncle has a 742 in .308 and he's never had any problems with it. I couldn't even begin to guess how many deer he's gotten with it.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Or a single barrel shotgun with a rung 8 shot.
> 
> Most folks nowadays wont have a clue what that is. I can guarantee to just how deadly they were.



Doing a little improvising while quail hunting, Nic?No No:
Heard about some folks with cross trained bird dogs hunting like that in the days before Ga. opened up deer season.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 25, 2014)

My father bought mine for me in 1976 for my 16th birthday. Still have it today.

All that being said, I would be a liar if I said it has never jammed. 

I hunt with a bolt action today from the lessions I learned for a semi-auto. 

My 700 remingtons taught me to make the first shot count. 

No joke, when I was young hunting with my 742 ..... I took to the woods with 2 clips and a full box of shells.

I am glad those days are way behind me. I will still hunt with it when trying to kill every hog on a bait sight.

s&r


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 25, 2014)

I've killed a lot with a 7400 '06, uncles and cousins had 742's and have done the same.


----------



## nchunterga19 (Aug 18, 2014)

This past year i lost my father, and got his 30.06 742 woodmaster, i got back home at night and could not sleep well so i went to the woods the following morning, i was sitting against a tree thinking and hadn't seen a deer all season, i looked at my gun and thought about the deer my dad had killed with it. i said, "dad i could use some of your luck." around 08:00-09:00 am here came 4 deer, 3 does 1 small buck, i smiled and said well lets see what this thing can do, knowing my dad kept his gun deadly accurate, i lifted the gun up picked the biggest doe out, and let the ole woodmaster bark, and ole slick head was taken a dirt nap, after cleaning the deer i took the gun down to my shooting lane and wanted to see just excatly how on or off the gun was. i was beyond surprised after the 1st 2 shots. since they both went in the center circle at 100 yards. long story short. They are great rifles, take care of your guns and they'll take care of you.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have two 742, both in 30.06. One came from each grandfather. 

I have been shooting one of them, and for the life of me I can not get it to keep a good group. Tried different ammo, a new scope, remounting the rings and scope... just cant get it to shoot a group. First shot might be dead on, then the next is way off. I wont adjust the scope and try shooting it another day, and the first shot is way off. I dont get it.

On the bright side, out of the 3 or 4 boxes of ammo I have shot through it, I have never had a jam. I guess that is good?


----------



## mature buck (Aug 21, 2014)

JMO do not want a gun subject to jam if not thorough cleaning after every shooting.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a 742 in 30.06.  I won it in 1978.  It has been a good dependable gun, It never jammed on me.  I use another newer rifle now for my main gun. But the 06 is one of my backups.  I shot a buck from 216 yards with it back in the 80's

It is 36 years old and is in the gun shop now for the first time. The spring on the firing pin broke.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 21, 2014)

It was my first hunting rifle..Bought it in 1987 at the Candler Road Pawn Shop booth and the Buckarama when it was held Downtown.  I did not know anything about ammo so I bought a box of Winchester 180 Gr Silver Tips...I thought hey 180 is better than 150 and if the bullets had silver in them even better, I couldnt lose!!!


----------



## JohnK (Aug 22, 2014)

I've had a couple, there is one in the closet now. They functioned fine and were accurate enough for my hunting. If you're comparing it to a bolt action though I find them unwieldy, clumsy, poor trigger pull and much harder to shoot in an unsupported manner. The bolt with a one piece stock and a trigger job is just as fast for a second aimed shot plus it should be lighter and easier to maintain. Just my opinion.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Aug 22, 2014)

We have several, 270, 3006, and 308.  

The 270 had a lot of jamming issues, but cleaning it and a new clip fixed it.  3006's have done well, but will jam if not kept clean.

308 has never jammed once..  I always figured it had to do with the shorter case.

Great gun, probably wasnt' a good gun for me to have as a kid though.  I killed my first deer with a .300 savage lever action. 
then started using the 742 .308.  Everytime I shot, I shot 4 to five times!  I used to light the woods up.  we would always atleast find some hair.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lost a nice buck due to the bolt lockup issues mentioned earlier. I could have wrapped that rifle around a tree I was so mad. When I got home, I took the scope off and sold it. Hunting with my Model 94 Winchester now. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 22, 2014)

I was going through a box of old things just the other day. Came upon the tag from my old 742 that was purchased from Howards in 1970. $134.95 Still have the gun and don't think I'll loose any money if I ever sell it.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 22, 2014)

I have one I hope to inherit. Grandfather bought it in the early 70's. I was taught how to break it down thoroughly and clean it. Original clip, original Weaver scope he put on it when he bought it. To this day it has never EVER jammed on me. I am sniper accurate out to 300 yards with the 30'06. It is my favorite gun and will be the only rifle I would ever shoot. I think a lot of the issues y'all have experienced are due to a lack of cleaning over years. I don't mean to step on toes but the fact is I know a lot of men and none of them can take their gun apart and thoroughly clean it from top to bottom. It's a craft long past. Got to take care of your gun like you would something you want to last forever. I shot my first deer and buck with it. He took 3 steps. I practiced all summer with that gun and when the moment came the gun came through and that soft point did work on him. To the original post, you have a fine gun that will last you an eternity and I hope you create memories that are as vivid as mine are with it.


----------



## snookman (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fever said:


> I have one I hope to inherit. Grandfather bought it in the early 70's. I was taught how to break it down thoroughly and clean it. Original clip, original Weaver scope he put on it when he bought it. To this day it has never EVER jammed on me. I am sniper accurate out to 300 yards with the 30'06. It is my favorite gun and will be the only rifle I would ever shoot. I think a lot of the issues y'all have experienced are due to a lack of cleaning over years. I don't mean to step on toes but the fact is I know a lot of men and none of them can take their gun apart and thoroughly clean it from top to bottom. It's a craft long past. Got to take care of your gun like you would something you want to last forever. I shot my first deer and buck with it. He took 3 steps. I practiced all summer with that gun and when the moment came the gun came through and that soft point did work on him. To the original post, you have a fine gun that will last you an eternity and I hope you create memories that are as vivid as mine are with it.



Well I must have bought a lemon. I know a 750 woodsmaster is a little different but, mine has never fired more than 2 rounds without jamming. Right out of the box a piece of crap! I have sent it back to Remington 2 times and it still is a high priced single shot. I would like to wrap it around the guys neck at the gun shop I bought it from. $350 more dollars would have bought a BAR. I love the looks of the gun even more than the BAR, but mine don't work!


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 23, 2014)

I have owned a couple as have my hunting friends. The general consensus is even keeping them clean they were NEVER reliable. In fact, we believe their nickname, Remington-jamo-matic is rightfully earned.

In fairness, the Remington 760, 7600 pump rifles shot very well and were 100% reliable. I believe the pump variation is a MUCH better rifle. They were more accurate as well!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 23, 2014)

Lead Poison said:


> I have owned a couple as have my hunting friends. The general consensus is even keeping them clean they were NEVER reliable. In fact, we believe their nickname, Remington-jamo-matic is rightfully earned.
> 
> In fairness, the Remington 760, 7600 pump rifles shot very well and were 100% reliable. I believe the pump variation is a MUCH better rifle. They were more accurate as well!



There is a 760 30-06 sitting back at my dads place as well. We have two 740s and a 760. One from each grandfather. Not sure which grandfather the 760 came from.


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a 740 model handed down from my grandfather. I have shot more deer with this rifle than any other that I own.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone else experience accuracy problems?

740/7400 in 30.06. First shot might be on, but any shots following that are not. Any little tricks or gunsmithing work that solves this? I would love to get the gun shooting reliably. I got it for the main purpose of shooting hogs, but I can't really shoot multiple pigs in a pack if it doesn't put them on target.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 23, 2014)

Forgot to add my dads 740 in .243. Thats his. Its a tack driver.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 23, 2014)

For those who have trouble with the old 742 jamming.  When does it jam? On closing/loading or sticking open?


----------



## tcward (Aug 23, 2014)

I have owned 2, a 30-06 and a .270. Biggest pieces of junk I have ever owned. I had rather hunt with an SKS..a bunch more reliable and even more accurate!


----------



## tcward (Aug 23, 2014)

Lead Poison said:


> I have owned a couple as have my hunting friends. The general consensus is even keeping them clean they were NEVER reliable. In fact, we believe their nickname, Remington-jamo-matic is rightfully earned.
> 
> In fairness, the Remington 760, 7600 pump rifles shot very well and were 100% reliable. I believe the pump variation is a MUCH better rifle. They were more accurate as well!


This^^


----------



## Phil W. (Aug 23, 2014)

My farther and I started hunting with the 742 in early 1970's. We killed deer with them for 10 years. Then we were brain washed into thinking they weren't good enough. So we bought bolt action rifles, chronographs, started reloading, joined a gun club, had rifles glass bedded, installed after market triggers and spent a ton of money. All we really had to show for it was a little better groups at the range and dead deer that wasn't any deader than the ones we shot with the 742's. By the way, we never had a minutes trouble out of the 742's using factory Remington 150 gr. pointed soft point Core-Lokt ammo. My old Woodsmaster would shoot five times as fast as you could pull the trigger.  LOL


----------



## gobble79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Have been using 742 30 06 carbine since 1978.  No problems and love it. Use 180 grain in mine.


----------



## snookman (Aug 24, 2014)

My old Woodsmaster would shoot five times as fast as you could pull the trigger.  LOL[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Must be nice


----------



## buck1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Or a single barrel shotgun with a rung 8 shot.
> 
> Most folks nowadays wont have a clue what that is. I can guarantee to just how deadly they were.




I know a guy that has killed some with a cut shell. They will hold up out to 100 yards as far as velocity, can't promise accuracy.


----------

